# describing 2 guys online



## druid (Mar 24, 2009)

This one is for experts propably. Before, it was enough for me to read sites like this, but i thought maybe you can help some. I am trying to figure out 2 people. I cannot really guess people's type even if i know them personally. Maybe that's because i just started interesting in mbti/socioncs and don't know it well.
So maybe you could tell what types these guys described below are. This is how I picture them, and I admit that this view is filled with criticism, so keep that in mind.

1. He is at the same college as me. Usually wearing a chain, half-unbuttoned, vivid shirt and some tanning fluid he reminds me of some 80's porn actor or so. He is also very loud and talks like an expert about things, that he has little or no clue about. He tends to say a lot about how awesome he is, especially in sports and having money, which is usually far from the truth. Even though, there is propably quite a lot people who believes him. I think he is rather shallow minded(not to say stupid), but he attends every class, is very consistent, (and active also in class - no matter what he says, he just keeps saying things, for example, when class is about economical crisis or so, he interrupts the wise profesor's speech and says that bananas become more expensive, and he is totally serious ) and tries to get a soft spot for him from profesors, so he gets rather good grades. He also posts a lot of his pictures on facebook-like sites, where he is in swimming pants or bare chested in "sexy" stance, propably waiting for everybody to tell him how sexy and tough athlete he is, which is, honestly, not true. Any ideas?

2. This guy is a computer technician. He was a virgin until age of 24 and I know his since he was 16. Since that time he used to tell me about his problems with losing virginity, because of shyness to girls. I think it wasn't really shyness that prevented him for 8 years from having sex/girlfriend but the fact that he is somehow rude and untactful to people, like asking you for a ride home and then saying how uncomfortable your car is, or when you offer sharing your pizza with him, he eats couple slices and says that this pizza tastes bad. He says a lot about himself, even he may not be fully aware of that, and this has sometimes grotesque forms, like telling how much of a speed demon his huyndai pony is etc. He also has almost no spontaneus behavior at all! What he does almost every day is playing video games(usually on for half a year) while drinking some beer, when you propose to drink today in a pub instead, he would most likely refuse and look at you like you were/call you crazy. He must plan so "spontaneous" action at least day before, and he would prefair it to be like "we meet at 8 at pub A, drink a beer untill 8.45, then 15 minutes for bilard, at 9 another beer, at 9.45 15 minutes of jokes and at 10 we go home". Total lack of wilderness, also mean in terms of money, he would charge you for lighting your cigarette if he could. When he participates in some unplanned action he often complains about how it ruins his tidy life, and even makes complicated, but not convincing theories, why everybody should understand him. He also often tries to enforce his will and if not succedeed, he complains and complains about how everybody doesn't respect his good will. I even quite like him, but in the background somewhere, otherwise he destroys creativity and "party spirit". Again - any ideas?

I know that these are some unpositive descriptions but people like this are quite annoying to me, so i want to see if they somehow match my "conflicting type", I will not tell my type yet, because it may somehow affect the answers, but feel free to guess if you want to :happy:


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

The first guy is almost certainly an ESxx (using the x's as placeholders for unknowns) of some sort. I don't think an ESFJ would be rude enough to interrupt a professor's speech, and I don't think that ESTJs show off on facebook-ish sites in poses like that... so I'd say he's quite likely an ESxP of some sort. Between those two, it's tough... but I'm leaning towards ESTP. ESTPs have the tendency to be extremely competitive (hence the talking about money and sports ability), but an ESFP is more likely to get through school by working their professors more than the material. It's tough to say, because you obviously wrote this so as to give a certain image of the guy, but the competitiveness and arrogance show through your paragraph a lot more than his ability to conjure favor with people... which is much more ESTP-y than anything else. 

An ESTP description (if you want to double-check me) can be found at ESTP


The second guy's description screams "INTJ" at me. I'm not sure what else to say... if anyone can come up with an alternate type for him and make a good argument, I'd be a little surprised.

The INTJ description looks like INTJ

--skimming through that briefly, it doesn't sound like your guy at all... but I still stand by typing him as an INTJ regardless.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha, that's funny, Cryptonia. I was thinking ESTP and INTJ too ^.^

Just a guess though...


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

first sound ESTP second I'd say sounds ISTJ


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Taking a hunch ^^

ESFJ and ISTJ


----------



## druid (Mar 24, 2009)

Thx for answers, 
about second dude - INTJ description fits him in some parts, but don't you think ISTJ fits even better?
About firsrt dude described - ESTP is possible, but analized in particular parts it would give more likely ESTJ, even though this parts combined can give a slightly different description...


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

ESXJ & ESXJ or ESFJ & ESTJ Horseshit and Bullshit.

X in this case means average F/T. 6 /12 or 7/12 on Paragon. 

Sounds like the writer is an ESFJ. This is easier than the descriptions.

http://www.ranshawconsulting.com/ESFJ.htm

or possibly ENFJ

http://www.ranshawconsulting.com/enfj.htm

The second is becoming more likely, although EXFJ would be my call

Possibly even

http://www.ranshawconsulting.com/INFJ.htm

when the writer has deliberately made it more topical. Does not often happen on forums.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

druid said:


> 2. This guy is a computer technician. He was a virgin until age of 24 and I know his since he was 16. Since that time he used to tell me about his problems with losing virginity, because of shyness to girls. I think it wasn't really shyness that prevented him for 8 years from having sex/girlfriend but the fact that he is somehow rude and untactful to people, like asking you for a ride home and then saying how uncomfortable your car is, or when you offer sharing your pizza with him, he eats couple slices and says that this pizza tastes bad. He says a lot about himself, even he may not be fully aware of that, and this has sometimes grotesque forms, like telling how much of a speed demon his huyndai pony is etc. He also has almost no spontaneus behavior at all! What he does almost every day is playing video games(usually on for half a year) while drinking some beer, when you propose to drink today in a pub instead, he would most likely refuse and look at you like you were/call you crazy. He must plan so "spontaneous" action at least day before, and he would prefair it to be like "we meet at 8 at pub A, drink a beer untill 8.45, then 15 minutes for bilard, at 9 another beer, at 9.45 15 minutes of jokes and at 10 we go home". Total lack of wilderness, also mean in terms of money, he would charge you for lighting your cigarette if he could. When he participates in some unplanned action he often complains about how it ruins his tidy life, and even makes complicated, but not convincing theories, why everybody should understand him. He also often tries to enforce his will and if not succedeed, he complains and complains about how everybody doesn't respect his good will. I even quite like him, but in the background somewhere, otherwise he destroys creativity and "party spirit". Again - any ideas?
> 
> I know that these are some unpositive descriptions but people like this are quite annoying to me, so i want to see if they somehow match my "conflicting type", I will not tell my type yet, because it may somehow affect the answers, but feel free to guess if you want to :happy:


The parts in green are much more INTJ-y. The parts in red are more ISTJ-y. Black is neutral. I almost colored the part about planning the next day red, but decided against it because I didn't know why he was doing the planning. If it were just that he liked his routine better than going out, then I would say more likely ISTJ. If it were that he needed it to be firmly-planned in order to feel comfortable enough to enjoy it, then he's just a J in general. Since he _does_ go out, though, I assume that he does enjoy using it to break up the routine a bit, but just needs it to be planned. So... based on the amount of color, I think he's more INTJ.


I considered ESTJ for the first guy, but he seemed much more like an SP. ESTJs would be very unlikely to show-off in the ways that he does (because they value their self-image and respect too much... they sort of shoot for "businessman respect" rather than "college party-animal" respect). Mainly, though, ESTJs have a respect for authority that ESTPs don't. I think you'd be hard-pressed to find many ESTJs who would rudely interrupt their professors like that.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

the green might still suggest ISTJ. Even ISTJs can come up with ideas and theories and if you read it in entirety I think they is more of a ISTJ.

I know that according to MBTI terminology a ISTJ might not be a computer technician. But since he is a technician not a programmer it still suggest ISTJ. Not all in the field of computers are intuitives.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

slow riot said:


> the green might still suggest ISTJ. Even ISTJs can come up with ideas and theories and if you read it in entirety I think they is more of a ISTJ.
> 
> I know that according to MBTI terminology a ISTJ might not be a computer technician. But since he is a technician not a programmer it still suggest ISTJ. Not all in the field of computers are intuitives.


Dogs (ISTJ) can sniff out ideas by other people and Cats (ISFP) can compose multiple ideas pinched from others, and even an INTJ is just more obscure and secretive. Only NP Dragons can actually have any original ideas.


----------



## druid (Mar 24, 2009)

He (2) actually is a programmer or smth, but he works as an computer technician now. I think that you are wrong saying that someone (istj) can't have particular profession (programmer), it's more dependable on a person and it's enviroment rather than MBTI, imho thats just a type of personality, not determines all your life, just can help you with making it a bit better. For example there is a huge chance that we would all be tomato farmers if that would be the most respected, well paid proffesion and all people of opposite sex would find tomato farmers attractive in each of our communities. Although chances are big that someone with some profession has certain type of personality, it is not like "must be". Maybe i'm leaning towards ISTJ because i connect iNtuition with some kind of free thinking, rebeliousness, not being schematic or so, and he just seems to have a "good citizen" way of life and thinking. Correct me if i'm wrong. BTW i don't know whats intuitive about computer programming, maybe there is something, but it seems to me like very hard, detailed, and accurate job - like building a house etc.
About guy from college i was thinking about J because of his quite consistent way of learning, attending class, dressing =], but maybe thats just an impression... Now i'm not sure about S/T, he really puts a LOT of effort to make a certain impression of himself, and he does nothing more than repeating facts.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

Computer programing and Math go hand-in-hand. Both deal with abstract concepts and require incredible creativity in order to work out the most efficient algorithm or most elegant solution (which is used to calculate algorithm efficiency and stuff like that). I've read (/witnessed, with myself in classes) that INTPs are the best computer programmers, and I think that's because Ti lets you follow each instruction in a linear, logical manner and intuition works to optimize your code. It would be lunacy for me to say that all programmers are intuitives, but I think they're drawn to it a lot more because (after the very introductory stuff) it becomes a sort of game to find the best way to go about solving your problem.


If he has a "good citizen" mentality, though, that gets identified very much with SJs. This is more possible (now that I know--maybe I misread the first time) since he's a technician, and not a programmer. The skills used in each field are much different, and STs would make quite good computer technicians.

A psychology grad student on intpf (roughly) said that a good way to think about it is "Sensors see what is, while intuitives see what could be. Perceivers see things as fluid, while Judgers see them as static. Your NPs, then, invent worlds that are filled with possibilities and change moment by moment, while your NJs invent worlds that are fixed. Your SPs see things as they are, but understand that they can change, while your SJs see the world as it is as the only real or meaningful possibility."

So... if he's an intuitive judger who _wants_ to play video games and drink beer all day, and that's the world he sees, then (especially if he's an INTJ) he'll move heaven and earth to live his life like that one, and resist any changes that deter him from his goal. A judging sensor will keep living that way solely out of habit, and because change is a little scary and makes them uneasy--they're mistrustful of it.


If the guy at intpf was right, then, Judgers in general are going to have a "fixed" view of things, but it depends on the reason why he's so resistant to change. If it's because it deters him from doing what he wants, he's probably an INTJ. If it's because he's a little uneasy with change and prefers thing to be safe and stable, then he's probably an ISTJ.


As for the first guy--ok. I don't have a lot of experience with extroverts (except ENFPs and ESTJs), and ESTP is a best guess. He doesn't sound like any ESTJ I've ever known, though.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

druid said:


> He (2) actually is a programmer or smth, but he works as an computer technician now. I think that you are wrong saying that someone (istj) can't have particular profession (programmer), it's more dependable on a person and it's enviroment rather than MBTI, imho thats just a type of personality, not determines all your life, just can help you with making it a bit better.


I totally agree and was what I meant by saying working with computers dont neccesarily makes you an intuitive. I may not have been as clear about this as I thought I was.

And still it makes no difference if he is a programmer or not, basing an assumption that he is an INTJ solely on that fact is false. He might even be an ESTJ or INFP for that matter. But what was the basis of the idea behind MBTI was that it should lead people in to areas of employment that might be more satisfying to them. And there are traits in the NT personalities that suggest that they would be good in a profession in as an example computers.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

cryptonia said:


> A psychology grad student on intpf (roughly) said that a good way to think about it is "Sensors see what is, while intuitives see what could be. Perceivers see things as fluid, while Judgers see them as static. Your NPs, then, invent worlds that are filled with possibilities and change moment by moment, while your NJs invent worlds that are fixed. Your SPs see things as they are, but understand that they can change, while your SJs see the world as it is as the only real or meaningful possibility."
> 
> 
> 
> As for the first guy--ok. I don't have a lot of experience with extroverts (except ENFPs and ESTJs), and ESTP is a best guess. He doesn't sound like any ESTJ I've ever known, though.


Excellent summary


----------



## livanay (Nov 17, 2008)

first one, methinks is an ESTP

second one, an ISTJ.


----------

